
The Worst Mistake in the History of the Human Race [pdf] - louis8799
https://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/classes/188/materials/Diamond-TheWorstMistakeInTheHistoryOfTheHumanRace.pdf
======
gnat
Evidence-based dive into the idea that agriculture wasn't necessarily good for
the people who adopted it -- worked more for fewer and less-diverse calories,
and there are signs their health suffered for it.

I first encountered this argument in Sapiens. Interesting that Jared Diamond
made it.

------
eucryphia
Just more Jared Diamond

